# Any Raw Feeders in Vermont????



## gmvt08 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hello All,
I am new on Dog Food Chat and I am really trying to find raw feeders in VT or maybe even the Chittenden county area. I want to feed my dog raw and order from Pawfectly raw in NH but I want to try and find 5 or so others to split the cost with me. They make trips to ME, CT, RI, and NY but not where I live because there aren't enough people interested!! 
go to PawfectlyRaw to check them out


----------



## rottensheperd (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm in Vermont, but not feeding raw, sorry! I would think you could hook up with other raw feeders at your local farmers market or maybe a co-op? Farmer's markets are everywhere and co-ops a springing up all over the place. I live in the north near NH and there are a bunch of both places even here where the tourists rarely come.:smile:


----------



## gmvt08 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Rottenshepherd... I was going to go to my vet who advocates feeding raw and ask him if he had any people who were recently switching and were looking to find good sources of meat. I haven't had much luck at farmers markets sadly and there aren't any co-ops in my area for raw - just general new england ones...


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

Where in VT are you? I know a couple raw suppliers...


----------



## gmvt08 (Feb 26, 2010)

Burlington area... I have a supplier with a great selection but I need to find people interested to split the cost with me. But of course any suppliers you know of would be very appreciated  :smile:


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

send me a PM.


----------



## gmvt08 (Feb 26, 2010)

So far I have 2 or 3 people... any others interested?


----------



## powdervalley (Jan 11, 2012)

*Pawfectly Raw*

I'm answering an old post here from 2010 on looking for others interested in purchasing from Pawfectly Raw.
A group here in Burlington area have ordered from PR, and I don't know if you've hooked up with it. We do our pick-ups in Montpelier.
If interested, please let me know. Email - [email protected]


----------

